# Bei Netzwerkzugriff kein frage nach Benutzername & Kennwort



## Hatuja (7. November 2010)

Hallo eXtremler,

ich habe grad ein Problem mit meinem Windowsnetzwerk.
Ich habe mein Notebook neu aufgesetzt und den Fehler gemacht, dort aus Gewohnheit den gleichen Benutzername und Passwort vergeben, wie auf meinem Standrechner.

Wenn ich nun auf Freigaben zugreifen will, klappt das natürlich nicht, da die Freigabe nur meinen Netzwerkbenutzer akzeptiert!

Da Windows ja immer als erstes versucht, sich mit den Benutzerdaten des aktuellen Benutzers anzumelden, was in diesem Fall ja auch leider klappt, fragt er nicht mehr nach einem Benutzernamen und dem Passwort.

Selbst wenn ich das Kennwort ändere interessiert ihn das nicht, sondern meldet einfach, dass das Kennwort zu dem Benutzer falsch ist.

Wie kann ich Windows dazu bringen, dass es sich nicht versucht, von alleine anzumelden, sondern IMMER nach einem Benutzernamen und dem Passwort fragt?


----------



## mattinator (8. November 2010)

Vorher im Explorer unter Extras, Netzwerklaufwerk verbinden einen anderen Nutzer auswählen und dann eine Verbindung herstellen. Unter Windows 7 mit der Option "Verbindungen mit anderen Anmeldeinformationen herstellen".


----------



## Hatuja (8. November 2010)

Ja, das klappt zwar, (hatte ich ausprobiert, ob's überhaupt klappt) aber das wollte ich eigentlich nicht. Jedes mal extra ein Netzlaufwerk verbinden um ein paar Dateien zu kopieren ist auch doof. Und beim starten wiederherstellen ist auch dumm, da Rechner und Notebook oft halt nicht gleichzeitig an sind. Ich hole meist nur Dateien zum mitnehmen aufs Book.

Aber der Ansatz ist richtig, ich hätte halt nur gern die "Verbindungen mit anderen Anmeldeinformationen herstellen" Option auch bei nicht Netzlaufwerks-Verbindungen.


----------



## mattinator (8. November 2010)

Geht's nicht einfach über's Window 7 Heimnetzwerk ?


----------



## Hatuja (8. November 2010)

Nein, da ich damit ja keine Zugriffsrechte vergeben kann. Außerdem gibt es auch noch Windows XP Rechner im Netzwerk, da weiß ich nicht, ob die das können.

Habe auch sonnst nirgends gefunden, ob es dafür Einstellungen gibt. Alle anderen beschweren sich scheinbar, dass nach Benutzernamen und Passwort gefragt wird.


----------



## mattinator (8. November 2010)

Um noch einmal auf Deine ursprüngliche  Frage zurückzukommen:



Hatuja schrieb:


> Wie kann ich Windows dazu bringen, dass es sich nicht versucht, von alleine anzumelden, sondern IMMER nach einem Benutzernamen und dem Passwort fragt?



Den einzig sicheren Weg, den ich kenne, um es zu erzwingen, ist ein lokal angemeldeter Benutzer, der auf dem "Server" nicht exisitiert. Also auf dem Notebook einen neuen Benutzer anlegen und entweder interaktiv anmelden oder den neuen Nutzer für die "Autoanmeldung" konfigurieren.
Man könnte auch auf dem Server auf Freigabe-Ebene dem jetzt von Dir benutzten Nutzer (welch blödes Deutsch) komplett die Zugriffsrechte entziehen. Dann sollte Windows beim Zugriff auf die Freigabe auch nach einem anderen Benutzer fragen. Ist zwar "von hinten durch die Brust in's Auge" und schließt diesen Nutzer generell vom Zugriff aus, aber vllt. nutzt Dir das trotzdem etwas.


----------



## scooterone (9. November 2010)

Hatuja schrieb:


> Wie kann ich Windows dazu bringen, dass es sich nicht versucht, von alleine anzumelden, sondern IMMER nach einem Benutzernamen und dem Passwort fragt?



Ausführen --> "control userpasswords2"

ein passwort auf dem konto wäre sinnvoll


----------



## Hatuja (9. November 2010)

mattinator schrieb:


> Um noch einmal auf Deine ursprüngliche  Frage zurückzukommen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich aktuellen Benutzer die Rechte an der Windows Freigabe entziehe, bekomme ich ja auch nur die Meldung, dass ich nicht die nötigen Rechte habe, auf das Verzeichnis zuzugreifen.

Über die Gruppenrichtlinien kann man einem Benutze ja das Lokale anmelden verweigern (was bei dem Netzwerkbenutzer auch auf allen Rechnern eingestellt ist). Ich hatte gehofft, dass es so was auch in umgekehrter Form gibt, dass sich ein Benutzer nicht über das Netzwerk anmelden darf. Meine suche war aber vergeblich...



			
				scooterone schrieb:
			
		

> Ausführen --> "control userpasswords2"
> 
> ein passwort auf dem konto wäre sinnvoll



Es geht mir ja nicht darum, dass er bei der Windows-Anmeldung nach einem Benutzernamen und dem Passwort fragt (was ich sowieso eingestellt habe), sondern bei Zugriffen im Netzwerk.

Ich habe mir Jetzt so beholfen, dass ich auf meinem Notebook den Benutzer gelöscht (alle Reste beseitigt) und anschließend einen neuen, anderen Benutzernamen erstellt habe.

Rubbel die Katz kann er sich nicht mehr automatisch anmelden und fragt nach einem Benutzernamen mit Passwort.

Dass Windows da sooo starr reagiert ist echt furchtbar....


----------

